# Expresso making mess!



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like to hear how others manage to keep expresso making mess to a minimum? My counter top is plain cream Magna and every single grain of coffee stands out. Also any drips from the used Portafilter, as I carry it to the dump box, stains the surface.

It a messy business so all advice welcomed!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

The misses came up with a 2 quid solution, but buying a mouse mat that you can remove when you're done making coffee!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bar towels? Can use them to clean out your portafilter too as well as wiping your steam wand.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Use a grind tray under the grinder & move the 'dump box' nearer the machine


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Grinder Espresso machine and knock box in very close proximity, I prefer my box to be between grinder and machine. one steam wand cloth, one drip tray cloth one counter top brush and cloth, and either a filter brush or black towel which ever you prefer.

My method

Milk in pitcher, portafilter out, wipe, flush head. Grind, flush head again, knock down(if required) groom, tamp, wipe the top of the portafilter, lugs and spouts, lock in dose, cup under. purge wand, steam milk. iro 25secs stop dose, finish milk, milk down wipe wand + purge, tap milk spin pour. Knock out puck purge head wipe portafilter, lock back in, wipe dip tray. Brush down counter dry mess, wipe counter wet mess, replace all cloths. Enjoy









If you only have a single boiler machine, you do the milk first and keep it spinning while you are doing the dose.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fill & tamp the portafilter over the sink (unless you have a white, textured sink unit...like my mum...)

Keep a little ramekin dish by the machine, that will take the forks of the portafilter & catch any drips, might even fit on your drip tray as well as a glass/cup when pulling a shot? After pulling the shot keep the PF in the ramekin as you carry/move it around.

Or do the messy stuff over a ridged edge breadboard/small tea tray?

Switch to ESE pods...


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I have white surfaces and cream doors both of which stain very easily. I feel your pain!

Use a tamp mat, catches a lot of mess when you're fiddling with the portafilter! Put a sheet of kitchen roll under the grinder/surrounding area if you don't have a tray like me, always wipe spills with a damp cloth as soon as they hit the surface, and don't spray the surface with sanitiser if there's a fair few grinds on it, usually leads to the oils running, staining the surface anyway!

Bleach is also your friend.







Just don't let it get too near to those machines and equipment ...


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice! Of course any mess is less significant if the pull was a really great one


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

I've always used the sink sponge to clean up any mess but use them blue jiffy clothes they clean up all mess quick rinse and no grinds stick to them, but generally is a real messy hobby







my floor is always getting covered in grinds so mopping is a more frequent job now. Bar towels yeah i like that idea.







oh we are very domesticated in the coffee corner !


----------

